# Oil Prices Rising



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

MarketWatch - 34 minutes ago: Oil prices rise to 4-month highs as U.S. crude and gasoline supplies drop

Another reason to switch out of ICE and into EV.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

This happens every single year as we get into travel season, the fuel producers tend to shut down processing plants for maintenance just when demand goes up.


----------



## Maximus831 (Mar 8, 2019)

Since I just bought a Model 3, oil prices should be sinking soon....


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

JasonF said:


> This happens every single year as we get into travel season, the fuel producers tend to shut down processing plants for maintenance just when demand goes up.


$candalou$!


----------

